# Corsair H110i GTX - Airflow Frage



## TheRev90 (10. November 2015)

Moin,

ich möchte mir gerne eine komplett WAKÜ zulegen und hab mir die H110i GTX von Corsair rausgesucht.
Aktuell kühle ich meine CPU mit dem be quite Dark Rock Pro 3.

Von der Kühlleistung her bin ich mit dem DRP3 sehr zufrieden außerdem ist mir klar, dass wahrscheinlich viele darauf plädieren werden diesen zu behalten, jedoch möchte ich aus zwei Gründen zur WAKÜ wechseln:

1) Die Optik, für mich mittlerweile ein wichtiger Punkt, wegen eines Sichtfensters. Der DRP3  verdeckt vieles, eine kompakt WAKÜ würde für mein Befinden hier definitiv Abhilfe schaffen.

2) Durch den doch sehr großen CPU Kühler und das schmale Mainboard ist der Abstand zur Rückwand sehr gering, was mich auch gezwungen hat den Abluftlüfter von der Rückwand in den Deckel zu montieren. Seitdem tritt durch die Rückwand auch mehr Staub ein.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage, reicht mir ein 140 mm Lüfter an der Rückwand aus um die Luft von zwei 140 mm Lüfter in der Front und zwei 120 mm Lüfter vom Deckel ausreichend abzuführen?

Ich hab mal zwei Bilder hinzugefügt von dem aktuellen Ist-Zustand und dem Soll-Zustand mit der WAKÜ.

Ach ja, bitte nicht die blauen und roten S-ata Kabel kritisieren, ich hab mir schon farblich passende geordert 

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen, Ratschläge und Tipps.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## neo27484 (10. November 2015)

also wenn du die wakü im deckel einbaust muss die luft nach oben raus- nicht rein!! soll heissen: vorne rein- durchs case- oben raus. kleiner tipp: kauf dir gleich ein paar gescheite lüfter für den radiator- die bei liegenden sind turbinenartige küchenhexler mit exorbitanter Leistung die keine sau braucht. nimm ein paar scythe slipstream mit max. 1000 u/min - kosten ca. 6€/stk !!! - die kühlleistung ist damit immer noch mehr als ausreichend, egal was du deiner cpu antust


----------



## neo27484 (10. November 2015)

und ein Gehäuselüfter an der Rückseite sollte fast unnötig sein. es kann sogar sein dass der den Luftstrom derart stört, das deine mosfets wärmer werden als wenn du keinen lüfter in der Rückwand hast. aber das musst du ausprobieren, jedes Gehäuse/hardwarekombi hat halt einen anderen airflow.


----------



## type_o (10. November 2015)

An der Rückseite ein einblasender 120'er Lüfter schadet nicht!  
Da bekommt die KOWAKÜ auch noch Frischluft und nicht nur die aufgeheitzte Luft aus dem Inneren!  
Also: vorn und hinten rein und oben raus!


----------



## TheRev90 (10. November 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich wollte mir noch einen zweiten Silent Wing 2 120 mm  Lüfter dazu holen und diese mit meinem vorhandenen am Radiator verwenden.

Sollte ich nicht frische Luft durch den Radiator pusten lassen? 
Die Variante im Deckel wird wohl auch die einzige Möglichkeit sein den Radiator unterzubringen, wobei ich es auf jeden Fall in der Front versuchen will.

Edit: @type_o an die Variante hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht! Danke so klingt das vernünftig


----------



## neo27484 (10. November 2015)

wenn du "hinten rein pustest" - nicht falsch verstehen dann besorg dir aber noch einen passenden staubfilter.
und im Endeffekt pustest du ja Frischluft durch den Radiator, die die von vorne kommt. ausserdem steigt warme luft immer nach oben, d.h. die will nicht nach unten gedrückt und dann um die ecke wieder raus- das gibt hotspots im case.


----------



## TheRev90 (10. November 2015)

neo27484 schrieb:


> wenn du "hinten rein pustest"


 

Filter wird noch dazu gekauft


----------



## type_o (10. November 2015)

Mach so wie oben schon geschrieben, mit Staubfilter, und du hast eine vernünftige Lösung!


----------



## neo27484 (10. November 2015)

ich muss ja mal sagen, der dark rock ist ein ganz schöner Trümmer. mein grösster lufti war ein brocken 2- und das war mir schon zu gross. da bist du mit der wakü echt besser dran.


----------



## type_o (10. November 2015)

Es geht aber um eine Kompaktwasserkühlung! 
Der LuKü kann eine bessere Leistung erreichen, bei geringerer Lautstärke!


----------



## neo27484 (10. November 2015)

type_o schrieb:


> Es geht aber um eine Kompaktwasserkühlung!
> Der LuKü kann eine bessere Leistung erreichen, bei geringerer Lautstärke!



ist schon klar worum es geht. ich meinte das auch nicht im zusammenhang zum Thema sondern habe einfach nur festgestellt dass das ein riesen klotz ist.

zum vergleich mal meine (erweiterbare-)kompakt-wakü. er schrieb ja das es ihm auch um die Optik geht.

~


und das mit der lautstärke würde ich mal nicht so pauschal unterschreiben. meine pumpe ist eine alphacool dc-lt, gedrosselt auf 7volt- die ist praktisch nicht mehr zu hören. die letzten Störenfriede sind die magnetischen datengräber


----------



## TheRev90 (10. November 2015)

neo27484 schrieb:


> ich muss ja mal sagen, der dark rock ist ein ganz schöner Trümmer. mein grösster lufti war ein brocken 2- und das war mir schon zu gross. da bist du mit der wakü echt besser dran.



Hatte mir Ihn beim Kauf auch nicht so wuchtig vorgestellt, im Nachhinein weiß man es dann aber immer besser


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. November 2015)

Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A).

Die gibt es erst seit kurzem, aber die Bewertung auf mindfacory fällt positiv aus:



> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir den Freezer am Freitag bestellt und Samstag war er da.
> Hierfür schon mal 5 Sterne.
> Die Montage gestaltete sich sehr einfach.
> ...


----------



## neo27484 (11. November 2015)

bei arctic bin ich ein wenig skeptisch. die Firma rutscht zusehends ins absolute low Budget Segment. die haben zu Zeiten von Athlon xp und co, super Produkte am start gehabt. 
bei der wakü sehe ich in erster Linie das kompatibilitätsproblem durch den beidsetig bestückten radiator. desweiteren müsste man mal in Erfahrung bringen welche pumpe dort eingesetzt wird. bei 60€ wird das keine neu entwickelte eigenproduktion sein. da müssen dann halt Langzeit tests zeigen ob das ding auf dauer durchhält- pumpe, Korrosion der schläuche, interne Verunreinigungen durch kontaktkorrosion etc. ....

edit: war eben auf der hp von arctic. das ding soll regulär 129€ !!! und im Moment? 99€ kosten. naja. also für meine kelvin s36 hab ich 140€ gezahlt und ich hab nen 360er radi - wenn ich den beidseitig belüfte kann ich in meinem case eis machen!!

find ich auch etwas unseriös wenn ein Hersteller auf seiner eigenen page mit Rotstift verbesserte preise ansetzt !?!


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

Die Pumpe der Corsair und Arctic stammt in beiden Fällen von Asetek, die entwickelt keiner selber. Das gilt auch für die Schläuche und die Radiatoren. Schau dir beide mal genau an.

Corsair hat bei ihren AiO-Waküs halt viel Bling-Bling dabei und sie sind in diesem Bereich der bekannteste Hersteller. Deswegen auch die saftigen Preise. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.

Arctic ist mit der Hybrid-Serie auch schon einige Jahre im AiO-Wakü Markt vetreten. Der Hybrid III 140 hat bei PCGH gerade den Testsieg abgeräumt. Von daher würde ich eher an Corsair als an Arctic zweifeln.


----------



## type_o (11. November 2015)

@ Lios: sehe ich genauso!  
Bin zwar eher für ne LuKü, oder eine 'echte' WaKü, aber das hat mich im Bezug auf KoWaKü's schon überzeugt!


----------



## neo27484 (11. November 2015)

mich macht halt der preis stutzig. 60€ sind echt wenig für eine kompakte die so gut sein soll. egal ob andere einen Marketing aufschlag haben oder nicht. aber ich lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren. wie gesagt, die hatten früher schon top Produkte am start. andererseits seh ich dann auch den billig kram den die verkaufen.


----------



## neo27484 (11. November 2015)

und dann wäre da noch das absolute k.o. Kriterium meinerseits (was aber die meissten komplett waküs betrifft) - sie ist nicht erweiterbar!!


----------



## type_o (11. November 2015)

neo27484 schrieb:


> und dann wäre da noch das absolute k.o. Kriterium meinerseits (was aber die meissten komplett waküs betrifft) - sie ist nicht erweiterbar!!


Deshalb sollte man ja auch vor dem Kauf wissen, was man macht! 
Wozu gibt es denn dieses Forum?


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

@neo27484: Deine Kelvin stammt von Alphacool und ist abgeshen vom Pumpengehäuse und den Lüftern identisch mit der Alphacool Eisberg. Beide verwenden Alphacool NexXxoS Radiatoren und die Pumpe DC-LT. 

Und die DC-LT ist für viele eben nicht leise, auch wenn in der Kelvin die Pumpe Alphacool DC-LT 2400 mit einer geringeren Drehzahl zum Einsatz kommt. Im Gründe hättest du auch die Alphacool Eisberg 240 nehmen können und mit dem enthaltenen 7V Adapter für die Pumpe die ganze Sache leiser bekommen.

Bei den erweiterbaren AiO-Waküs werden die Karten ab Dezember/Januar mit der Alphacool Eisbear sowieso neu gemischt. Wir haben hier im Forum mit dem Hersteller bereits darüber geredet. Vermutlich dann die neue Nummer 1 bei den erweiterbaren AiO-Waküs. Eine von Haus aus deutlich leisere Pumpe als bei der Eisberg gepaart mit dem guten CPU-Kühler und Kupferradiator NexXxoS von Alphacool.


----------



## neo27484 (11. November 2015)

@lios: meine pumpe läuft auf 7 Volt und ist mux mäuschen still  und genau weil alle Komponenten von alphacool sind und weil alles aus Kupfer ist und ich keine Probleme mit Korrosion bekommen werde habe ich mir die kelvin gekauft. und hätte ich die Eisberg genommen hätte ich viel mehr bezahlt für das ganze System.

edit: ausserdem wollte ich das schicke pumpengehäuse mit dem fractal Schriftzug haben, passt so gut zu meinem case.


----------



## Neaxis (20. November 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte mich hier auch mal noch einklinken, da ich mir grade auch meine ganzen Komponenten für meinen ersten Eigenbau-PC bestellt habe.
Ich habe ebenfalls die Corsair H110i GTX bestellt und möchte diese in das Fractal Design Define S einbauen. Eigentlich wollte ich den Radiator mit den 2x140ern in die Front als Intake einbauen und je einen 140er Lüfter hinten und oben als Exhaust.
Nun habe ich mich durch etliche Seiten gewühlt um herauszufinden, was denn nun am sinnvollsten ist und bin keinen Deut schlauer. Offenbar bauen die meisten ihren Radi ja in den Deckel als Exhaust. Wenn ich das machen würde, dann frage ich mich, wie und wo die anderen Lüfter hin sollen. Folgende Möglichkeiten hätte ich da:
-1x Front Intake / 1x Rear Intake
-1x Front Intake / 1x Rear Exhaust
-1x Front Intake / 1x Bottom Intake
...
Ich tendiere ja eigentlich immer noch zu Front Intake mit dem Radiator und Top und Rear Exhaust, habe aber gehört, dass das Probleme gibt, weil dann die Pumpe der höchste Punkt wäre (Geräusche wegen Luftblasen...)

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## TheRev90 (22. November 2015)

Hi,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast den Radiator in der Front unterzubringen würde ich das tun.

Mit meinem Case funktioniert der 280er Radiator leider nur am Deckel.



Neaxis schrieb:


> Ich tendiere ja eigentlich immer noch zu Front Intake mit dem Radiator und Top und Rear Exhaust


Das wäre die Variante die mir auch am ehesten Zugesagt hätte. Dabei profitierst du von der kühleren Zimmertemperatur.


Wenn du in doch im Deckel unterbringen willst, dann kann ich dir nur den Ratschlag den type_o mir gegeben hat empfehlen:


type_o schrieb:


> An der Rückseite ein einblasender 120'er Lüfter schadet nicht!
> Da bekommt die KOWAKÜ auch noch Frischluft und nicht nur die aufgeheitzte Luft aus dem Inneren!
> Also: vorn und hinten rein und oben raus!



Ich erziele damit kühlere Werte im Idle und unter Last als mit meinem alten Luftkühler Dark Rock Pro3.


----------



## Neaxis (23. November 2015)

Hi,

ich denke ich werde es erstmal mit Radiator in der Front ausprobieren und ggfs. mal irgendwann noch umbauen und testen ob sich der Unterschied bemerkbar macht.


----------



## BT83 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hier meine Variante mit 3 Noctua Lüftern :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden 140er laufen mit knapp 800 Umdrehungen und sind damit nahezu unhörbar.
Der 120er läuft mit knapp 600 Umdrehungen.
Im Performance Modus hört man dann nur noch die Pumpe, dacher läuft es nur im quiet Modus.
Gekühlt wird ein 5820K welcher lediglich auf dezente 4.0 Ghz hochgetaktet wurde und erreicht in diesem Zustand beim primen
Temperaturen zwischen 50-55°C.
Die Noctua´s sind echt nicht die hübschesten und billigsten aber meiner Meinung nach absolut ihr Geld wert was Lautstärke und Performance angeht.


----------

